# 2 Electricians Injured in Arc Flash



## phil20 (Apr 30, 2013)

hopefully their ok My friend got flashed very bad and will never be back to work


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

In the comment action his son says he will be ok.


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

Something in that comment struck me.



> ...this is the first time any thing like this has happend to him.


Sometimes you don't get a 2nd chance...


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Michigan Master said:


> Something in that comment struck me.
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes you don't get a 2nd chance...


Very true.


Go back to the link and magnify the photo , look how jam packed that panel is ,I'm sure you guys have opened up one those panels, there is no room in them and those covers have sharp edges,in 1984 I was working with an old-timer we were putting one of those covers back on and it shorted one phase of a 480volt 200 amp circuit sparks everywhere we were very lucky,the breaker in the switchgear feeding that panel opened,he got miner burn spots on his face and left hand and arm...


----------



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)

So bogus


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

DH ELECTRIC said:


> So bogus


What's not true in the OP?:blink:


----------



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)

HARRY304E said:


> What's not true in the OP?:blink:



By saying "so bogus" I'm meaning "so horrible" or "such bad luck"

Not "bogus" meaning "not true"

Kinda slang I guess where I grew up


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

DH ELECTRIC said:


> By saying "so bogus" I'm meaning "so horrible" or "such bad luck"
> 
> Not "bogus" meaning "not true"
> 
> Kinda slang I guess where I grew up


:laughing:

I'm just an old goat....:blink::laughing:


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> :laughing:
> 
> I'm just an old goat....:blink::laughing:


I believe most of us have come to that conclusion some time ago. :jester:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> :laughing:
> 
> I'm just an old goat....:blink::laughing:


I agree with you!:laughing:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Nasty business. I hope they're smart enough to learn from mistakes instead of just shrugging it off as a "freak accident."


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

that kid needs to learn how to spell electrician.


----------



## Bidder (Oct 1, 2013)

atgatt??


----------

